# Hey Everyone



## Locke (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello everyone, the name's Locke, and I'm currently enrolled in the University of Alberta, in my second year. WWII aviation has been a passion of mine for many years now (well in reality more like four or five, but it feels longer) and just sort of realized that I really should have looked for an online forum for my interest a long time ago!

I focus mainly on the Luftwaffe, and simply adore the Focke-Wulf 190, especially the Dora variants. My Grandfather lived through WWII as a small lad in England, and his interest in the Luftwaffe is really what got me going. I own a number of books on the subject, but my most prized is a copy of Adolf Galland's "The First and the Last", and he's a bit of a hero to me =P

Anyways, I hope to find some other like-minded individuals here and really sink my teeth into some good debates xD


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Locke
welcome aboard
Whereabouts in Alberta is the Univ of Alberta?
What are you studying?

How easy is it to get involved in that Lancaster restoration in Cow Town?


----------



## Locke (Jan 18, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Hi Locke
> welcome aboard
> Whereabouts in Alberta is the Univ of Alberta?
> What are you studying?
> ...


U of A is located in Edmonton, and I'm studying Political Science and History. I'm taking a pretty awesome WWII history class this semester actually, which is another reason for joining up, in order to get some mroe material perhaps for my final paper ^_^

To be honest I haven't heard about the Lancaster restoration in Calgary :S probably because bombers and allied aircraft aren't really my thing =P


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome from another part of England.


----------



## imalko (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## seesul (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2010)

Greetings from Poland. Welcome to the board.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard Locke.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Locke from down the road in Calgary. I guess I'm outnumbered now since you and Cory (Catch 22) are both from that other place in Alberta, what's it called again, you know, where that miserable excuse for a hockey team exists....Ed..Edmon.....Oh Yeah! Edmonton, yeah that's it!

Seriously, welcome to the site. Looks like you'll fit right in.

BTW, for you and Colin, there are two Lancs in or near Calgary that I know about. One is in the Lancaster museum in Nanton, about a 45 minute drive south of me Nanton Lancaster Society Air Museum and there's one located near the Calgary airport Aero Space Museum. The latter is just getting a new paint job, I believe, having been stored outside for God knows how long and looking quite the mess for a while. The Nanton one is a more complete example, with two working Merlins with the third slated to run this year, IIRC. I'm serioulsy considering getting invovled in the work down there.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Locke! Might like this thread...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/gallands-bf-109s-17889.html


----------



## Pong (Jan 19, 2010)

Greetings from Manila and welcome aboard!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 19, 2010)

G'day Locke, you've picked the best place and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Locke (Jan 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum Locke! Might like this thread...
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/gallands-bf-109s-17889.html


:O
Awesome!!!! xD


Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone! x3


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome from down under!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Aramis (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Locke! Receive warm greetings from São Paulo, Brazil. Sure, FW-190 was sucha great machine. I have some models of it in my diecast collection.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Happy posting!


----------



## v2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welscome from Poland, mate!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 19, 2010)

The First and the Last by Adolf Galland sits on my bookshelf as we speak, where it's been for the last few decades. I read it as a child and read it again as an adult. That's enough times, though. I can't really say that Adolf Galland is a hero of mine. As far as worshiping WWII aviation, why not take on model building? It will absorb countless hours of your time and result in massive frustration, but then there are some fantastic FW-190 kits out there. I built a monogram 1/48th scale kit in the '70s and I remember how the propeller and the engine turned around together. Certainly a beautiful aircraft, but just imagine how hard it would be to reproduce those paint schemes on a model! I'm just getting back into the hobby after a long hiatus and I have to say that it will be a while before I attempt an FW-190. I'm sticking to simpler paint schemes for now, until I get better (if that ever happens).


----------



## Locke (Jan 20, 2010)

The First and the Last has come in handy for me a couple times for a paper here-and-there, it counts as a primary source! ^_^ I'd probably get into modeling if I A) had the patience B) had the time (University tends to eat into it) and C) didn't like video games so much xD

And thanks for the warm welcomes, everyone! x3


----------



## Geedee (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Locke. 8)
Looking forward to your input.

I see Njaco has already shown you some goodies.


Wheels


----------

